# OBS hohe Auslastung trotz "guter" CPU



## royaldoom3 (6. Februar 2018)

Moin,
frage für einen Kollegen der folgendes Problem hat:

Streaming alleine über OBS läuft alles gut.. CPU last liegt bei 30-40%.. Sobald aber über Chrome YouTube für Musik abgespielt wird, fängt es an zu laggen, CPU hat highpeeks auf 100% und vom Sound her hört es sich an als würde gleich ein Bluescreen kommen.
Weiß jemand zufällig wie man das fixen kann? An der PC-Power sollte es eigt nicht liegen  Game läuft über einen 2ten PC per Capturecard.
Die "laggs" sind auch im Encodermodus "fast" und "very fast" sobald Chrome bzw auch andere Browser machen probleme, geöffnet werden. 

Hab iwie was gelesen, dass der Codex x264 worüber OBS encoded nicht alle Threads des Ryzen nutzen kann und daher probleme gibt, aber nirgends standen Lösungen. Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand aus 

CPU: Ryzen Threadripper 1950x
GPU: 1080Ti
RAM: 32GB


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2018)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wie man das fixen kann?



Probiere mal testweise, die Hardwarebeschleunigung von Chome an/abzuschalten, die kann schon mal solche Probleme verursachen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (7. Februar 2018)

Hat nichts gebracht.. Manche vermuten, das OBS mit den 16 Kernen nicht klar kommt. Mal schauen, wenn sich das Problem nicht fixen lässt führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei zu Xsplit zu wechseln. Damit solls wohl alles gut mit dem Threadripper laufen


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2018)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Hat nichts gebracht.. Manche vermuten, das OBS mit den 16 Kernen nicht klar kommt.



Probiers aus.
Starte OBS und weise dem Prozess per Task-Manager manuell nur 8 Kerne bzw. 16 Threads zu. (Rechtsklick --> Zugehörigkeit festlegen bei Details)


----------



## royaldoom3 (8. Februar 2018)

Hm gut, hat auch nichts gebracht. Hat sogar noch mehr gelaggt als vorher


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Februar 2018)

Letzte Idee: Stell das Energiesparprofil deiner Grafikkarte mal testweise auf "Höchstleistung" in der NV-Systemsteuerung und tue selbiges in den Windows-Energieoptionen.
Evtl. entstehen Lags wenn Chips hin und her takten falls die Software damit schlecht klarkommt. Durch die Einstellungen bleiben alle Taktraten zum probieren mal oben.


----------



## lunaticx (8. Februar 2018)

Du zoggst also nicht auf dem Threadripper-PC ? Sondern auf nem gesonderten Gamingrechner ?
Das Videosignal geht dann in den Threadripper-PC und wird dort durch eine Capture-Card abgegriffen ?

Also öffnest du auch auf dem Gamingrechner Chrome zum Musik hören ?
Wenn ja interne Soundkarte oder Extern ? Mal die Treiber aktualisiert ?

Was passiert wenn du den Youtubestream über VLC schaust ?
Geht zum Beispiel Twitch ?

Edit:

Question / Help - Threadripper Encoder Issues | Open Broadcaster Software
Question / Help - Can you please explain x264 option, threads=? | Open Broadcaster Software

Evtl interessant für dich.
Animiertes GIF in einer deiner Szenen ?
Xbox-DVR ausgeschaltet ?
Zudem noch ein kleiner Exkurs für x264 und die Anzahl der Threads + Keyframes.
Vielleicht ist da was dabei ...


----------



## royaldoom3 (10. Februar 2018)

@Incredible Alk  Es steht alles auf Höhstleistung. Keine Besserung

@lunaticx   Genau, es gibt ein Gaming PC wo rüber gezockt wird und ein Streaming PC mit dem Threadripper der dann mit OBS alles streamt. Und über den StreamingPC läuft die Musik bzw kommen diese laggs. Aber nur wenn auf 1080p60 gestreamt wird, bei 720p60 läuft alles ohne laggs.. Aber kann ja nicht sein, das mit einem Threadripper kein 1080p streaming möglich ist, kenne leute die weitaus schlechtere Hardware haben und da läuft alles auf 1080p60.. Vielleicht hat die CPU auch einen weg, wie könnte man das testen?

an den GIFs bzw Animationen sollte es nicht liegen
DVR ist natürlich aus


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Februar 2018)

Schon mal versucht die Priorität des OBS Tasks zu erhöhen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## royaldoom3 (12. Februar 2018)

Ahh man kann das in den OBS Einstellungen auch machen.. Hatte das nur übern Task Manager gemacht, brachte keine Besserung aber mit deinem Tipp laggts jetzt immoment nicht mehr. Danke!!!!


----------



## blue_focus (13. Februar 2018)

Wie hast du OBS denn eingestellt? Ich meine wenn du das x264 Preset auf "slow" genug stellst bekommst jede noch so schnelle CPU klein.


----------



## royaldoom3 (14. Februar 2018)

Es hat sich im nachhinein herausgestellt, dass der x264 Codec nicht mit den "32" Kernen des Threadrippers klar kommt. Hab HT im BIOS deaktiviert, sodass er jetzt nur noch auf 16 Kernen läuft und jetzt laggt es nicht mehr.


----------

